# Gratis-Steam-Key für Assassin's Creed 3 bei allen PCGH-PCs mit Nvidia-Karte [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Gratis-Steam-Key für Assassin's Creed 3 bei allen PCGH-PCs mit Nvidia-Karte [Anzeige]*

					Damit bei einem neu erworbenen PCGH-PC keine Langeweile aufkommt, legt Alternate für kurze Zeit bei den Modellen mit Nvidia-Karte einen Steam-Key für Assassin's Creed 3 bei.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Gratis-Steam-Key für Assassin's Creed 3 bei allen PCGH-PCs mit Nvidia-Karte [Anzeige]*


----------

